# Biggest tire 16" wheel



## indyvette (Jun 14, 2014)

What's the largest tire I can put on my 16" stock wheels? I'm aiming for all terrains, or something for off road purposes.


----------



## indyvette (Jun 14, 2014)

Would 205 width be safe to use since the stock wheel takes a 215?


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

What are you actually trying to do?

I run 205/60R-16 Blizzak snow tires on my Cruze LTZ in the winter, these tires are narrower and slightly smaller in diameter then the stock LS tires which are 215/60R-16.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh, I see now you say your interested in offroad use... which is odd, but anyway... For off road it depends on what kind of soil you'll be driving on... in sand or other loose dirt type soil, you probably want wider then stock... Well in fact for anything but snow/ice you probably want wider then stock... 

Stock diameter tires are around 26"


----------



## indyvette (Jun 14, 2014)

iggy said:


> Oh, I see now you say your interested in offroad use... which is odd, but anyway... For off road it depends on what kind of soil you'll be driving on... in sand or other loose dirt type soil, you probably want wider then stock... Well in fact for anything but snow/ice you probably want wider then stock...
> 
> Stock diameter tires are around 26"


The tires I'm looking at now are 225/70r16's. I know the width will be fine, but I'm more concerned about the wall height (I use to run wide tires on my old mustang)

And yeah, off roading in a cruze is the last thing you'd expect. I've just really grown attached to the body style, and I'm huge into that kind of stuff.


----------



## indyvette (Jun 14, 2014)

These are the tires I'm looking at getting.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...R&partnum=27TR6SCOATROWLOLD&i1_Qty=4&i1_Qty=4


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

The specs say 28.4 inches in diameter... that's about 2.3 inches greater then stock... so 1 and a 1/8" bigger radius. I have no idea if it'll fit... you could to take a really close look at things, if you figure you can get something a 1-1/8" between all the shortest of clearance points... I suspect it's pushing things quite a bit, but then maybe not.



indyvette said:


> These are the tires I'm looking at getting.
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...R&partnum=27TR6SCOATROWLOLD&i1_Qty=4&i1_Qty=4


----------

